# Bikini model



## JaimeGibb (Sep 15, 2008)

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I know number 2 is a tad bright on parts, that was on purpose.
Feel free to give me any other fun edits if you feel up to it!


----------



## LAW2 (Sep 16, 2008)

I can't comment on the poses because that is my weakest skill. The highlights on the skin are all too bright for me and my monitor. 
I am not a pro or expert these are only the things that I would have tried. 

#1 - I would have tried rotating her and yourself counter clockwise so less sun would have kissed her right side. Lens flare could become a problem though looking at the shadow. Nice use of a reflector. Was it a different color than white? Maybe moving the refelctor closer to the camera's axis? Cropped from the left more to get her out of the center.

#2 - for a bikini shot I only see the top. I am assuming its more of a commercial shoot for the suits. As you said bright but on purpose. Anything you can do to even out the size of the eyes? Maybe turn her left shoulder away from camera?

#3 - my favorite. Pretty girl. Tough lighting situation, very contrasty. Shadows are distracting and exposure is high.


----------



## Tiberius47 (Sep 16, 2008)

Try using off camera flash if you can.  In #1 there are blown out highlights.  if you had a flash off at camera right, you could decrease the ambient exposure and use the flash to keep the subject lit.


----------



## fotokman (Sep 16, 2008)

Id use a tad bit of the liquify tool. not saying that to be mean.


----------



## JaimeGibb (Sep 16, 2008)

Yes it was a very contrasty situation, we should have gotten out there a bit earlier than we did!!

I did have a giant reflector, a gold one, and another photographer I am working with that held it and controled it. As for off-camera flash, still working on getting the equipment I need for that!! I have a speedlight but not the wire for it.

Fotokman, just out of curiosity, where would you liquify? I can't find any part of her body that needs any smoothing, haha. She is so tight and toned.


----------



## Sinister_kid (Oct 16, 2008)

They look good.. but like others said a tad bit bright in some parts. But shes a cutie so it works out


----------



## Funky (Oct 16, 2008)

Alrighty then, from what Ive learnt over the years, when your shooting a model you try your hardest to negate any shadow he/she might be casting on them self, like in picture number 3, he arm is coming up and casting a shadow across her chest. shooting in the morning or evening would solve the problems with these pictures (harsh shadows and blown out background) over all they're good.


----------



## JaimeGibb (Oct 16, 2008)

Wow thanks for the comments guys!!

I will redirect a little of the blame on this one   I was shooting with another photographer who chose the location and time. We started at 8am, but by 9:30 it was so bright and contrasty, I assumed we had to be done. But he kept saying, "Nah, why quite now? We have till 11. Keep going." I was like...11? Seriously? I forced quit by 10:30  

I usually like to start at sun-up, or 2 hours before sun-down. That third shot there was definitely shot later in the morning, but it was so cute I wanted to see what I could do with it. Should I trash it? It's the models favorite...


----------



## Funky (Oct 17, 2008)

unless you're trying to get them into a magazine or gallery, don't trash anything, if you or someone else likes it, thats what matters. they're generally decent pictures so keep em, and hone your skills, i know i need to =D


----------



## youbetcha1018 (Oct 17, 2008)

Your model is pretty and this is shown only on photo number 3.


----------



## JaimeGibb (Oct 17, 2008)

Here is another that I PPed a lot more. The light was hitting her better and her skin looks so golden. ny better than the first three?


----------



## wchua24 (Oct 17, 2008)

the last is better skin tone color really is shown here.


----------



## Funky (Oct 17, 2008)

see i dont know what to say about that last one you posted, the skin tones are good but you can tell its all reflector because of the blown out highlight on the back, her skin is a little too orange for the bright white natural light thats falling on the rock and her back.


----------



## JaimeGibb (Oct 17, 2008)

Hmm I see what you are saying funky. You are right, big gold reflector. I was questioning whether or not it was too orange.


----------



## Funky (Oct 17, 2008)

shooting models outside is really hard, white sheets are your friend when it comes down to it for me, make a big PVC frame and put a sheet in it, it really helps to soften the light and it costs like 15 bucks =D gold reflectors are OK, but i find if your trying to throw a fill light on a subject (like with a reflector...i guess?) you want to reflect light as close to the natural light thats in the scene, thats why the gold side of my reflector hasnt seen much sun. you cal always warm skin up in photoshop haha


----------



## dokis (Nov 13, 2008)

Overall - a good photo.


----------



## mooney101 (Nov 14, 2008)

Those blow out highlights are really bothering me. But defiantly some good shots otherwise.


----------



## visualpoetry (Nov 18, 2008)

I dont like the pose in the first shot. But, besides that the photos look good. Her skin needs a little attention in the 3rd image.


----------



## Gsurf1029 (Nov 18, 2008)

just a side tip from a model here:

if you shoot models again, try to have them close their eyes and on the count of 3 open. as your eyes get tired, the less dominant  eye becomes much weaker, causing the odd one eye squint. the 1 2 3 works wonders.

cool shots!


----------

